# chinchilla pregnant???



## jasncaz (Feb 24, 2011)

i think my 5 yr old chinchilla is pregnant, she has been laying down quite alot and got bigger over the last couple of months.

but last night me and my partner saw something very worrying!!! blood around the cage, she has been bleeding from her vaginal area, i phoned the vet immediately and he said that this could be a sign of labour starting? i had hoped to wake up this morning and find some baby chins but there are none! the bleeding has now stopped and she has cleaned herself but doesnt seem to be progressing any futher! (if she is in labour at all?)

now i am not sure what to do? the chinchilla seems to be ok but very dosile

can anyone help???


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

get her to the vets now

why did you breed her? there are thousands of unwanted chinchillas in rescue, many are only young, breeding is not as simple as 1 and 1 make 2

she could be stuck in labour in which case you could loose both her and the kit, has she ever had kits before? five is MUCH too old to have a first litter

how long ago did you mate her? chinchillas are pregnant for 111 days, she could have misscarried


----------



## jasncaz (Feb 24, 2011)

i know there are lots of unwanted chinchillas, me and my partner rescued a male and female from a badly run pet shop where they were left in a green house with four other chins, they were rarely fed and watered! 

this is not her first litter and why is 5 to old?

i have been in contact with vet and he has told me to bring her in if she continues to bleed and if she becomes distressed. which at the moment she is not either,
but we are worried about her and not sure what to do


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

jasncaz said:


> i know there are lots of unwanted chinchillas, me and my partner rescued a male and female from a badly run pet shop where they were left in a green house with four other chins, they were rarely fed and watered!
> 
> this is not her first litter and why is 5 to old?
> 
> ...


Is this the female from the pet shop?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have just seen this on a chin forum



> Since we are on the topic (and let's face it how often are we on the topic of chinchilla vaginal discharge)
> I also had a chin who had vaginal discharge during the end of her pregnancy, she began excreting a brownish mucous; one vet trip later they found her kits placental sacs had begun tearing away from the uterine wall (in a way that is apparently not supposed to happen) and causing injury and a bad uterine infection.
> So (not to sound melodramatic, but...) breeders watch out for this!


This she needs to see an EXPERIENCED chin vet!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pet store animals should never be bred, you have no idea what sort of hidden genetic traits they carry, five is just too old for a first litter due to changes which take place in the body, any blood is not good and she needs to see an exotic chinchilla savy vet NOW

please please separate the male and female now, get him neutered, and then reintroduce them 6 weeks later, it will be in both of their best interests


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I used to breed chinchillas. The bleeding is NOT normal & she needs to go to the vet ASAP.


----------

